# Escuchar mp3 en radio cassette



## rubnelafuente

hola buenas, perdonen si esta pregunta ya la han respondido en el foro pero esque no se mucho y por lo que he leido no me he enterado de mucho.
bueno el caso es que tengo un renault 11 con lector de casstte y queria sacar los cables de audio para poder enchufar el mp3.
Se que hay unas cintas que sacan un cable para conectar el mp3 pero un amigo tenia eso y se calentaba mucho y fallaba, por eso preguntaba lo de los cables
muchas gracias de antemano y espero que me puedan ayudar
saludos


----------



## massacarlo

hola amigo.
hay unos casetes con cables que se colocan dentro de la casetera, tienen una ficha para enchufar el mp3. espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente

ya lo habia pensado pero un amigo tenia uno de esos y se calentaba mucho y le fallaba.
tampoco pensaba gastarme dinero entonces preferia lo de sacar el cable de audio
espero que alguien tenga la solucion
saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Estos adaptadores funcionan bastante bien, no sé por qué se te habrá calentado, probá bajando el volumen del mp3.


----------



## rubnelafuente

gracias por responder
mirare por internet haber si encuentro uno barato pero preferia lo de los cables,pueden decirme como se podria sacar los cables
salu2


----------



## electrodan

Tu radio cassette tiene un plug de entrada directo al amplificador? Si es así, solo deberías conectar el mp3 directamente hacia el radio,  pero también habría que ver el tema de las impedancias.
*Solo comprueba que no sea una salida de audio, porque si es así podrías dañar gravemente tu reproductor de mp3.*


----------



## Tomasito

Si seguís prefiriendo hacerle vos mismo la entrada de audio (en este caso no te lo recomiendo, esos adaptadores de cassete salen alrededor de 5 dolares y funcionan muy bien, hasta lo podés hacer vos, yo hice uno), desarmá el radiocassete y decinos qué integrados hay adentro. Cuando tengamos eso te seguimos ayudando


----------



## rubnelafuente

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Tu radio cassette tiene un plug de entrada directo al amplificador?


creo que no, solo tenia una clavija como la de la antena de los televisores y una clavija con unos cuantos pines

hoy mismo miro el integrado y lo posteo.
prefiero lo de sacar los cables poque he leido que la calidad es mucho mejor, y de paso no me gasto pasta jeje
gracias por la ayuda
saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente

abajo adjunto una foto de un adaptador
aunque la clavija de mi coche no tiene la misma forma,¿la solucion seria hacer un adaptador parecido a este?


----------



## Tomasito

Eso depende de si el fabricante del radiocassete puso una entrada de linea en ese conector trasero, quizá lo use para otras cosas. Eso varía de fabricante a fabricante y de modelo a modelo.


Si tiene modelo y marca el radiocassete, postealos, tal vez podamos conseguir el pinout del conector trasero, pero lo veo dificil igual...


La calidad del sonido si sacás una entrada auxiliar vos debería ser un poco mejor, pero no sé si se apreciaría TANTO con un MP3 a 128kbps y un radiocassete de hace varios años...


Un solo integrado tiene? Fijate porque debe tener varios.. Fijate la numeración de cada uno de ellos. Si podés sacá una foto o más fotos más o menos detalladas de la placa.


----------



## rubnelafuente

bien, ahora posteo la marca , modelo, y numeracion de los integrados.
saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente

la primera foto es la etiqueta,supongo que sera la marca y modelo;la segunda es de la clavija de la radio y la tercera y cuarta foto es de las clavijas que hay en el coche

http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000964.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000961.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000959.jpg
http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000960.jpg

saludos


----------



## osk_rin

hola que tal 

bueno te cuento mi experiencia  yo hace tiempo en una radio grabadora biejita que tenia le conectava el discman  y como no tenia casette  adaptador lo que hice fue desarmar la gravadora  y en los cablesitos de la pastilla que eran tres si no mal recuerdo blanco, rojo y tierra bueno ahi le solde la salida de los audifonos  solo hay que agregarle un potensiometro para regular que tanta señal le entra porque la salida de los audifonos da mucha señal para esa entrada que es muy sencible imagino que es por que la pastilla produce una señal muy devil  jejeje bueno eso me funciono ami

pero si no quieres tocar nada del estereo pues comprate un casette adaptador en estos tiempos ya son muy baratos 


saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno, el radiocassete es un Blaupunkt ACR 3231, lo que no nos dice mucho, como me imaginaba..

En el conector trasero no creo que tengas entrada de linea. Fijate que tenés un grupo de 4 pines, que deben ser la salida de los parlantes, y otros tres. Dos deben ser alimentación, y el otro de la llave de encendido. Pero para tener entrada de linea necesitarías 4 pines (o dos..), preferentemente 2 conectores RCA hembra.
Descartamos el conector trasero.

En Ebay sale un adaptador parecido al que pusiste más arriba para los autoradios Blaupunkt, pero dice que solo funciona en los modelos más nuevos, y que NO funciona en los modelos que vienen instalados de fábrica como supongo que será el tuyo. Más descartado todavía el conector trasero.

Si querés el manual de usuario, acá lo tenés: http://fe0wap79.bosch.de/intershoproot/files/serviceDocuments/7643755510001_BA_ES.pdf

Donde aparece claramente para qué es el conector trasero, que aparentemente no me equivoqué con mi suposición. Totalmente descartado el conector trasero.

Decís que el adaptador de cassete no lo querés usar, asique espero a ver qué nos encontramos adentro para poder seguir...


Salu21


----------



## rubnelafuente

gracias por la clase jeje
el radio cassette, si se pudiera usar despues mejor, pero si no, tampoco importa mucho.
las fotos las tendre que subir mañana, esque me falta uno  de los destornilladores especiales que hace falta
¿en la clavija de atras(la de muchos pines), no se pueden sacar los cables de audio de ahi?

saludos

PDara cargar el mp3 mientras escucho musica,¿lpodria sacar los cables de la clavija de atras?lo digo para que sea un poco mas discreto, tendria que usar un transformador para pasar de 12v a 5v ¿no?


----------



## Tomasito

Los transformadores funcionan con Corriente Alterna, y en el auto tenés Corriente Continua.

Si querés alimentar el reproductor de MP3 con 5V, con un LM7805 conseguís 5V a partir de 12V de Corriente Continua, que es lo que necesitás.

La función de cassete se va a poder usar perfectamente después de la modificación si lo querés, no te hagás problema 

Los cables los podés sacar por donde vos quieras, eso va en tu gusto personal. Es cuestión de hacer un agujero y pasar el cable nada más


----------



## rubnelafuente

aqui pongo unas cuantas fotos, de todas formas, si necesitan fotos de alguna parte en concreto de la placa decirme y las subire:
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000970k.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000971g.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000972c.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000973r.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000974g.jpg

saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Bueno, vamos a dejar el lado científico por un lado 


Fijate en la primer foto, que se ve un cable que viene por un agujero de la placa (Del lado derecho de la placa), y se separa en tres cables(Rojo, blanco, y negro).
Soldá otros tres cables a esos, y mandalos a la salida del MP3. Acordate que el negro es MASA. Y si te interesa, rojo es el audo derecho y blanco el audio izquierdo.
Hacelo con cable mallado en lo posible, para eliminar ruidos.


Y contanos cómo te fue!


----------



## rubnelafuente

bien, muchas gracias tio, lo malo es que no podre comprar los componentes hasta dentro de dos o tres dias, pero cuando lo termine comentare que tal

saludos

PD:entonces al de la tienda de electronica le pido la clavija de los auriculares y ¿cable mallado, sin ninguna especificacion(quiero decir por si hay varios tipos)? ¿que diametro de cable sera suficiente?
¿donde conecto la malla del cable? esque no los he utilizado nunca
gracias


----------



## Tomasito

Pedile un Plug de 3.5mm (Osea, como la "clavija" de los auriculares).
Un cable mallado para audio ESTEREO, decile que cualquiera, uno fino va a servir.
La malla la conectás donde está el cable negro, y los otros dos cables, a donde están los otros dos respectivamente.


Si querés podés poner una llave para intercambiar entre el cassete y el MP3.
Para eso tendrías que comprar una llave DPDT (Son las de 6 patas. Sirve cualquiera). También se llaman "Llaves dobles inversoras".


----------



## rubnelafuente

no he entendido muy bien lo del interruptor(llave),el cassette funcionara en cualquier momento,¿no?


----------



## Tomasito

Si ponés la llave, cambiandolá de posición, elegirías entre escuchar desde el cassete o desde el MP3.

Por ejemplo:
Posición 1: Cassete
Posición 2: MP3


----------



## rubnelafuente

pero cuando este el mp3 conectado(apagado), tambien se podra usar el cassette,¿no?

perdona mi ignorancia
saludos

edito:creo que ya lo he entendido: sirve para que cuando este una cinta metida, no se escuche la cinta y se escuche el mp3,¿no?


----------



## Tomasito

Claro hombre.


----------



## rubnelafuente

rubnelafuente dijo:
			
		

> pero cuando este el mp3 conectado(apagado), tambien se podra usar el cassette,¿no?


me referia sin usar interruptor pero creo que ya lo he entendido,¿es lo que he puesto mas abajo?


----------



## Tomasito

Sin usar el interruptor quedarían las dos cosas conectas todo el tiempo. Si usás el MP3 no habría problemas, pero para escuchar cassetes podría entrar ruido por la entrada del MP3, por eso sugerí la llave.


----------



## rubnelafuente

el interruptor tendria que ser de 9 patillas?


----------



## Tomasito

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Si querés podés poner una llave para intercambiar entre el cassete y el MP3.
> Para eso tendrías que comprar una llave DPDT (Son las de 6 patas. Sirve cualquiera). También se llaman "Llaves dobles inversoras".


----------



## rubnelafuente

perdona, no me abia fijado fijado.
pongo un dibujo de como haria la conexion,¿de esta forma, con la masa, siempre conectada, entrarian ruidos?

http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=derqweddw.png


----------



## Tomasito

No, la masa se deja siempre conectada, no van a entrar ruidos por ahí.


Exactamente como hiciste el dibujo es como iría el cableado, me entendiste perfectamente


----------



## rubnelafuente

bien, hoy he comprado los componentes, cuando lo termine ya os comentare
para soldar la malla,¿se sueldan las dos mallas al mismo cable?


----------



## rubnelafuente

he hecho las conexiones pero a la hora de provarlo, el cassette se oia perfectamente pero el mp3(sin ninguna cinta metida) se oia bastante distorsionado.
supongo que el problema sera la masa, que no esta bien aislada.no se si importara pero como era para provarlo,he utilizado casi un metro del cable de audio,quizas sea demasiado largo.
pongo las fotos de la conexiones:

esta es la foto de todas las conexiones
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000990.jpg

aqui estan las soldaduras en la placa
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000991.jpg

aqui las soldaduras en el interruptor,el apantallado de los dos cables lo uni y saque el negativo
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000992.jpg

y aqui las soldaduras del plug
http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000994.jpg

espero que me puedas ayudar
muchas gracias de antemano
saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Probaste de bajar progresivamente el volumen del reproductor de MP3 para ver si disminuía la distorsión? Porque tal vez se sature la entrada del amplificador al ser mucha la señal que envía el MP3.

Otra cosa que puede pasar es que haya que hacer un pequeño preamplificador para adaptar impedancias, pero no creo.

El cable largo te puede meter ruidos, pero no distorsiones.


Para mí el problema es que el volumen del MP3 está muy alto, trataría de bajarlo. Y las impedancias seguramente no son las correctas (Los MP3 suelen tener 16 o 32 Ohm de salida), pero no debería traer muchos problemas esto, si lo usás con volumen bajo como te digo.

Si no funciona bajarle el volumen al MP3, habrá que hacer un preamplificador.


----------



## rubnelafuente

gracias por responder
ahora lo pruebo y te cuento


----------



## rubnelafuente

he provado a bajar los graves del coche y a poner el mp3 casi al minimo y se escucha perfectamente
muchas gracias por tu ayuda, en serio
¿como podria hacer un transformador de 12 a 5V?drix menciono que se conseguia con el LM7805 pero no se muy bien como hacer el circuito
saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Así conectás el lm7805:









Saludos.


----------



## rubnelafuente

bien, cuando lo pruebe os comento
no se olle muy mal pero a veces, segun que musica, no se olle tan bien entonces, si haria un preamplificador,¿se oiria perfectamente?

gracias
saludos


----------



## rubnelafuente

he cambiado los cables por unos de 1mm(la funda media 1mm) y el de masa le e puesto un cable de corriente(de 220V) y nada mas poner la radio la enciendo y en las dos posiciones del interruptor se oia la radio pero en una un poco mas alto(muy poco mas) y a la ora de provar el mp3, funcionaba pero solo con la cinta metida, cosa que creo que no pasaba antes de cambiar los cables.
a parte de cambiar los cables los e pasado por otro lado para que no se aplastaran.
el cable que va al mp3, la masa la separo de los cables unos 3 o 4 cm antes de soldarlos en el interruptor(¿puede influir en lo que e mencionado antes?)

ufff perdonenme por ser tan pesado y poneros tanto rollo pero esque estoy un poco preocupado porque e metido horas en esto

muchisimas gracia de antemano
saludos

PD:los cables que venian de la placa(rojo y blanco) creo que se ma a olvidado aislarlos,¿al acer contacto podria ser la causa de lo mencionado anteriormente?


----------



## rubnelafuente

despues de usar el mp3 o la cinta un rato empieza a oler a quemado (creo que la radio), yo creo que sera por lo que he mencionado antes de que igual no estabn bien soldados, se oia la radio en las dos posiciones del interruptor...
bueno espero que me puedan ayudar y de nuevo perdonen por preguntar tanto  

saludos a todos
PD:el mp3 no se oye nada bien pero voy a provar a quitar le interruptor a ver que tal


----------



## epale

hola a tod@s, soy nuevo y me interesaba el tema de conectar el audio al cassette del coche, lo que me pasa por la cabeza es que si se podria conectar al cabezal, esque mi cassete es mas nuevo y no tiene cables en la placa ,esque aqui en mi pueblo son fiestas, no tenemos pasta, y tengo un ordenador y un cassette, pero no se como conectar el audio al cabezal, yevo 3 dias investigando, por favor ayudarme
muchas gracias


----------



## sasilva83

Tomasito dijo:


> Probaste de bajar progresivamente el volumen del reproductor de MP3 para ver si disminuía la distorsión? Porque tal vez se sature la entrada del amplificador al ser mucha la señal que envía el MP3.
> 
> Otra cosa que puede pasar es que haya que hacer un pequeño preamplificador para adaptar impedancias, pero no creo.
> 
> El cable largo te puede meter ruidos, pero no distorsiones.
> 
> 
> Para mí el problema es que el volumen del MP3 está muy alto, trataría de bajarlo. Y las impedancias seguramente no son las correctas (Los MP3 suelen tener 16 o 32 Ohm de salida), pero no debería traer muchos problemas esto, si lo usás con volumen bajo como te digo.
> 
> Si no funciona bajarle el volumen al MP3, habrá que hacer un preamplificador.



Hola, estoy tratando de hacerle una entrada auxiliar a mi estereo (philips). Resulta que tengo todo listo y soldado en los canales L y R. La cosa es que suena distorcionado por mas que ponga muy bajo el mp3. Te molesto porque vos comentaste en un post que si no se soluciona la distorcion bajando el volumen del mp3 hay que hacer un preamplificador. Bueno, como se hace o como es? Muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias.
Este es el foro en donde lei lo que decis:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/escuchar-mp3-radio-cassette-20340/index2.html
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cómo es la conexión que haz hecho (le haz puesto resistencia limitadoras en las entradas auxiliares o potenciómentros).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Josefe17

Lo digo. En los autorradios antiguos, la activación de la pletina surge a costa de insertar una cinta, la cual empuja a un resorte trasero que la encaja en su posición y activa un conmutador que conmuta la señal de radio a tape y activa el arrastre. Yo le pondría un plug hembra de chasis stereo con interrupción por canal y que a su vez active un conmutador aislado independiente. Así, de ese modo, al conectar, aislaríamos el cabezal conmutando la señal a la entrada de jack. A su vez, con el conmutador independiente, activaríamos la señal de cinta y como es doble, también pararíamos el arrastre. Cuando desconectásemos, el conmutador se liberaría, volviendo la señal al cabezal, desbloqueando el arrastre y dando nuevamente opción a que funcione el sintonizador.
Estos conectores existen, lo digo porque una vez casi me lo clavan.

Atentamente
Josefe17

P.D: Sasilva83, ese foro es este.


----------



## sasilva83

El tema es asi, yo saque toda la parte de la  cassettera. Y solde los tres cables en donde estaba soldado los tres cables del cabezal. Osea, masa R y F respectivamente. Resulta que la señal insertada por mi mp3 es muy alta y se escuchaba saturado, asi que le puse una resistencia en serie en cada canal para poder reducir dicha señal. Resulta que le fui aumentando la resistencia hasta llegas a 1 M ohm, y cada vez tenia que poner mas fuerte el mp3 para que suene, pero siempre suena con mucha distorcion, asi que no se que hacer.

que tendria que ponerle¿?
gracias!


----------



## tonete

de mi cabezal salen 4 cables: uno gris un poco mas gordo que el resto, uno blanco, otro negro y otro rojo del mismo grosor.
para que sirve cada cable?


----------



## pandacba

Para llevar la señal al preamplificador.....  busca info como magnetic head asi entiendes un poco

Fijate aquí


----------



## tonete

ya sabia que eran para llevar la señal al preamplificador, me referia a cual es la masa etc..
gracias de todas formas


----------



## sasilva83

Bueno, aca el video de como quedo

http://yfrog.com/emimg0042z


Intalacion de entrada de Linea.

1.	Sacar y desarmar el estereo.
2.	Sacarle la cassettera, y ver a que parte de la ficha entra masa, canal derecho y canal izquierdo. 

3.	Tambien tener en cuenta que cuando metemos el cassette hay un contacto que une dos cables. Identificarlos, asi hacemos la simulación con una llave.
4.	Conseguir dos cabezales de cassettera.
5.	Armar el siguiente circuito.


6.	Sacar los cables por atrás del estereo.
7.	Poner una ficha en cada salida, asi cuando se puede sacar el estereo.


8.	Yo hice esto,
9.	Espero que les guste.







Si lo quieren bajar en PDF.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/33884490/ion-de-Entrada-de-Linea



Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Lo de los calbes ya te lo respondi en el otro post

La forma de poder utilzar, el amplificador es ubicar los potes de  volumen (si son manuales) si es digital no es imposible pero se dificulta mucho para el que no conoce, es tratar de ubicar el preamplificador y su salida desconectar esta y alli conectar cables con un plug para poder conectar al MP3 pero asi y todo es posible tener que hacer un adaptador de señal mediante un divisor resistivio


----------



## sasilva83

pandacba dijo:


> Lo de los calbes ya te lo respondi en el otro post
> 
> La forma de poder utilzar, el amplificador es ubicar los potes de  volumen (si son manuales) si es digital no es imposible pero se dificulta mucho para el que no conoce, es tratar de ubicar el preamplificador y su salida desconectar esta y alli conectar cables con un plug para poder conectar al MP3 pero asi y todo es posible tener que hacer un adaptador de señal mediante un divisor resistivio



Como publique en el comentario anterior al tuyo lo pude hacer e hice un tutorial de como lo hice. Quedo andando perfecto.
Igualmente muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Pero lo que tu has puesto es un error no se conectan a la entada del cabezal, que torpeza!!! ya te explique porque no hacer eso pero o no te importa o no lo puedes enender........

Sil otro lo hizo, lo hizo por desconocimiento y repetirlo es seguir en el mismo error

Aparte con la exualización nab te deformara la señal original

Pero alla tu si te da lo mismo escuchar de cualquier forma, nunga vas a crecer en la electrónica


----------



## elchicharito

Horale que bien.
por ahi tengo un radio delco creo ke es de la chevrolet de esos de los que solamente traen el puro sistema de radio.

Le adapte el auxiliar, con un interruptor, para cambiar de radio a entrada aux. de una señal extera como la de un mp3.

Es decir este lo prendes en la radio Fm y cuando lo pones para entrada auxiliar deja de funcionar la radio. la cual le puedes mover la frecuencia y no pasa nada. solo se escucha el mp3 para cualquier frecuencia de radio..
Radio delco, dos botones grandes para volumen y cambiar de estacion, y sub botones para los canales de derehca izquierda o ambos..
  AM/FM , boton de potenciometro vertical bass/treble. y 4 botones para grabar 4 estaciones de radio

Por ahi tengo el video por si les interesa.....


----------



## tonete

hice lo de conectar los cables a la salida del cabezal, logicamente se escuchaba saturado por lo que le puse dos resistencias de 10K pero se sigue escuchando de pena.
pandacba, en un principio iba a hacer lo de los potes de volumen( tiene uno para el balance y otro para el volumen) pero cuando lo abri vi que en vez de tres salidas tenia un monton por lo cual desisti.
luego lei lo del preamplificador buscando informacion por internet pero no soy capaz de reconocerlo ¿que forma debe de tener?


----------



## sasilva83

pandacba dijo:


> Pero lo que tu has puesto es un error no se conectan a la entada del cabezal, que torpeza!!! ya te explique porque no hacer eso pero o no te importa o no lo puedes enender........
> 
> Sil otro lo hizo, lo hizo por desconocimiento y repetirlo es seguir en el mismo error
> 
> Aparte con la exualización nab te deformara la señal original
> 
> Pero alla tu si te da lo mismo escuchar de cualquier forma, nunga vas a crecer en la electrónica



Lo hice yo y funciona bien, yo no se si no sabes leer o que. Ademas no se mucho de electrónica, pero le pongo empeño. Eso lo diseñe y se me ocurrió a mi. Y funciona bien. No podes decir que torpeza.. Sos un arrogante, lo único que hace gente como vos es aparentar que sabe y criticar, pero a la hora de ayudar decis dos boludeces para mandarte la parte.
Gracias por nada


----------



## tonete

sasilva 83: ¿que funcion tienen los dos cabezales magneticos en tu proyecto? :S


----------



## sasilva83

tonete dijo:


> sasilva 83: ¿que funcion tienen los dos cabezales magneticos en tu proyecto? :S



Adapta la impedancia


----------



## tonete

¿y con una sola no valdria?


----------



## elchicharito

quizas te falte un opam en configuracion de buzer adaptador de impedancias....

hay atenuadores de señal tambien...

quizas estes metiendo la señal del mp3 en una etapa del preamplificador del esterio equibocada. trata de meter la señal del mp3 mas atras, antes de llegar al amplificador grande.

checate ahi en el circuito si no hay otro circuito mas atras siguiendo los cables o las lineas de la placa del stereo o radio de donde estas metiendo esa señal del mp3...

POSIBBLE SOLUCION  QUITALE EL BASS AL MP3 NO LE PONGAS EL BASS DEL MP3 ES PROBABLE QUE ESO ESTE PROBOCANDO LA DISTORCION TE LO DIGO POR EXPERIENCIA

O CONECTALE UNA COMPUTADORA O OTRA FUENTE DE AUDIO HABER TIENE LA MISMA RESPUESTA QUE EL MP3


----------



## pandacba

No solo se leer si no se de que estoy hablando, como corregis el problema de la ecualización nab?
Sabes la cantidad de cosas como esas que me traen y cuando lo dejo como corresponde se dan cuenta de la tremenda diferencia.
Yo no necesito de utilzar un procyecto de alguien que se cree que sabe algo y no sabe nada.

La forma correcta es entrar al amplificador no al pre, cual es el sentido que semejante señal de la salida hay que atenuarla un montón, si ya el nivel que tiene excede la sensibilidad del amplificador


Si solo tuvieras un poquito de idea de udio en serio te darias cuenta que esta equivocado y encima haciendo equivocar a otros

Un simple razonamiento Que sentido tiene meterle a una entrada cuya impedancia es de 600 ohms y una sensibildd de 800 uV meterele una señal de uno 3V? 

No tiene el menor de los sentidos y que encima la equalización NAB me distorcione todo

Ya la salida del MP3 le sobra señal para para el emplificador, por lo tnato lo correcto es atacar el amplificador y poner un atenuador con un divisor resistivo


Pasar una señal que es plana por un ecualizador NAB nunca puede sonar bien...................

Lo que pasa que no tene ni idea de como ubicar donde esta el selector de señales, ni cual es la salida del pre de cinta, ya que alli es donde hay que conectar el MP3 via un divisor


Las cosas deben hacerse bien y consultar primero no prnederser con cualquier proyecto aventurero que este por la red

Si no sabes ubicar esa parte decime que marca es el equipo y modelo y te digo donde hacer las coneecciones


----------



## tonete

http://www.audioreview.com/cat/portables/boomboxes/aiwa/csd-es227-boombox/prd_376604_2757crx.aspx
esa es la radio que tengo, espero que puedas ayudarme


----------



## pandacba

Bien veo primero de conseguir el esquema electrico, tengo el manual pero del modelo 30 ya veo que diferenaias tiene


----------



## yuccez

saben que banda?? yo vi un video en youtube donde un tipo pone un audifono en la magnetic head de una radiograbadora vieja, le da play y el sonido producido por el pequeño audifono se reproduce como si se tratase de un cassette y bueno imagine algo como lo mencionado en el tema y pues asi sin mas ni mas yo lo hise, pero solde los cables directos que llevaria un audifono, a los cables que salian de la magnetic head, y si funciono, si esta mal hecho pues agradeceria comentarios, pero si que me funciono


----------



## tonete

yuccez dijo:


> saben que banda?? yo vi un video en youtube donde un tipo pone un audifono en la magnetic head de una radiograbadora vieja, le da play y el sonido producido por el pequeño audifono se reproduce como si se tratase de un cassette y bueno imagine algo como lo mencionado en el tema y pues asi sin mas ni mas yo lo hise, pero solde los cables directos que llevaria un audifono, a los cables que salian de la magnetic head, y si funciono, si esta mal hecho pues agradeceria comentarios, pero si que me funciono



eso es lo que hice yo pero el mio se escucha fatal :/


----------



## sasilva83

tonete dijo:


> ¿y con una sola no valdria?



La verdad que no se. A mi se me ocurrió hacerlo así y funciono. Seguramente hay otra forma mas adecuada, pero esta es para cualquier stereo y la verdad que lo escucho bien.


----------



## tonete

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/19341/Aiwa_CSD-ES227.html
http://search.4shared.com/search.html?searchmode=2&searchName=AIWA-CSD-ES227
hay encontre un esquema electrico de la radio, pero no entiendo nada :S


----------



## pandacba

Bien, en tu propio pdf fijate el integrado AN7310 ese precisamente es el CI preamplificador de tape, esta como CI301 al mitad de pág, ese ci es un CI SIL9 es decir 9 pines en linea.
si te fijas bien lo tenes todo muy clarito, la salida1 es el pin1 y la salida 2 el pin 7
tomemos la salida 2 pin 7 fijate que hay un indicador del camnino de la seña y hay un capacitro marcado como R359(es un error ya que es un capacitor de4.7/50V al igual que C509 de la salida 1)
si seguis el recorrido veras que a traves del segundo inversor de la llave S301 y concretamente entre los pines 5-6 de esta sigue su camino hacia el divisor compuesto por las R365 de 3k9 y la R366 de 7k5 hacia la posición tape del swich S302 este es que acionas cuando seleccionas la fuete de sonido.


Bien ya identifiado esto estamos en condiciones de hacer los cambios, si no pensas utilzar más la sección tape podes hacer lo siguiente , levanar el capacitor C509 y el marcado R359 del lado del positivo y alli soldar los dos cables de la señal, este debe ser un cable apantallado y la malla a masa en algun punto cercano y llevarlos a un jack 3.5 stereo para chasis el cual colocaras en algun lugar apropiado en la parte de atrás y eso es todo!!!! insertas la clavija de tu MP3 seleccionando Tape(presionando play para que se energice) si no quers que el motor quede andando suele tener una ficha desconectalo y si esta solddo desolda uno de los cables y eso sera todo.

Si algo no quedo claro avisame y te lo aclaro


----------



## tonete

creo que he localizado todo lo que dices pero creo que las salidas son el pin 3 y 7, que son en los que pone out no?
otra cosa, no se podria soldar directamente a eses pines o a otro sitio sin tener que quitar nada? esque mi padre aun usa cintas y no quiero estropearle las tardes jajaja
por cierto a donde podria enganchar la masa?
muchas gracias por molestarte tanto en ayudarme


----------



## pandacba

S,i tienes razón es el pin 3 y 7 la salida

Bien para dejar el sisttema funcionando original quedan dos caminos, no levanatar los mencionados capacitores y colocar otros en su salida es deci donde va el lado (-) del que esta en el impreso C509 y el marcado como R359 en el diagrama y ver si no tenes ningún tipo de interferencia. si funciona bien asi listo,
 si no tedras que agregar un pequeño swich que le quite la alimentación al IC301 y con eso bastara.

No es molestia, la idea es que aprendan cada dia algo, y lo hagan de la mejor manera posible


----------



## tonete

y si sueldo directamente a la salida de los capacitores que pasaria?


----------



## pandacba

se colocan los capacitores para evitar todo tipo de problemas con polarizaciones asi estan conectados en alterna, poniendo capacitores te evitas todo tipo de problemas


----------



## tonete

creo que me explique mal jaja
me refiero a que si dejo el circuito tal cual esta pero soldandole el cable a la salida de los capacitores ¿se escucharia bien? ¿se quemaria algo?...


----------



## pandacba

vas a tener problemas, por eso es que te digo agrega un par de capacitores, asi todo trabaja en alternan y no hay otro tipo de problemas, no te olvides que la salida de tu equipo es de baja impedancia y estas entrando en una entrada de alta impedancia, si no pones el capacitor van a circular corrientes por donde no debe, para eso se utilzan los capacitores asi el acople es en alterna


----------



## tonete

de cuanto tendrian que ser los capacitores ¿iguales a los otros o valdrian de 4.7/50v por ejemplo? ¿como tendria que soldarlos (negativo con negativo o como)? ¿a donde podira enchufar la masa?
perdon por ser tan pregunton pero apenas tengo idea jaja


----------



## pandacba

Del mimso valor 4.7uf x 50 y la masa en cualquier punto de masa que pase cerca

te puse que los capacitores agregados debian quedar conectados de igual moodo que los que estana por lo tanto los cables salen del lado positivos de los mismos y el negativo al negativo del otro capacitor


----------



## tonete

le he soldado los cables con los capacitores como me dijiste pero se escucha bastante bajo y con ruido y al subirle el volumen al mp3 distorsiona , ¿que puedo hacer para que se escuche mejor?


----------



## pandacba

En que nivel tenias el volumen del equipo?


----------



## tonete

al maximo porque sino no se escuchaba casi nada


----------



## pandacba

proba de dejar sin alimentación al IC301


----------



## tonete

y como hago eso? :S


----------



## pandacba

Para hacer una prueba rápida desolda el pin de la alimentación del IC301, fijandote que quede bien ailado


----------



## tonete

el pin al que te refieres es el que tiene el numero 5 ¿no?
¿como puedo identificarlo? esque el IC301 no es como en el esquema sino que es rectangular y con todas las salidas por el mismo lado


----------



## pandacba

Yo te habia dicho ya que era un circuito SIL9 es decir simple en linea, como lo que ves
Eun uno de los extremos el izquierdo el CI tiene un corte chflan o una muesca o un circulo en bajo relieve

el de más a la izquierda es pin 1 se cuenta haci la derecha


----------



## tonete

vale entonces tenco que desoldar el numero cinco ¿no?
perdon por ser tan pesado


----------



## pandacba

Perdón tonete
No eres molesto, tube que salir con una urgencia

La cinco es masa, la que tenes que deconectar es el pin 6


----------



## tonete

hice lo que me dijiste y se escuchaba perfecto asique le solde un pequeño interruptor y ahora puedo escoger para escuchar cintas o el mp3 
muchcisimas gracias de verdad


----------



## pandacba

De nada Tonete, y gracias por confiar, te animaste y ahora podes disfrutar de tu trabajo, y aprendiste algo y de la mejor manera.

Cualquier otra duda o consulta no dudes en hacerlo
Un cordial saludo


----------



## tonete

una ultima cosa, ¿le podria poner una bateria de coche para alimentarla? si es asi ¿cuanto podria durar mas o menos?


----------



## pandacba

Ya me fijo en el esquema, la unica posibilidad es que se alimente con 12 o menos si no.......


----------



## tonete

se puede alimentar con 8 pilas de 1.5v , entonces son doce voltios, en teoria se podria no porque la bateria da 12 v


----------



## pandacba

Si es asi no hay ningun problema, pero solo bateria, si lo conectas al auto tendras ruido del alternador, por lo que deberias agregarle un capacitor para filtrar


----------



## edgaxo

Hola yo tengo soldadas las salidas del preamplificador de un radiocassette de coche a las salidas de un mp3 con usb, osea al meter un usb en este mp3 por un integrado que tiene dentro convierte los datos del usb en audio analogico, pues este audio analogico lo he soldado a las salidas del preamplificador de la radiocassette del coche, antes me he asegurado de eliminar la parte del cassette eso no fue problema, levantar 2 pistas y simular el PLAY, el problema es que se escucha en un canal con mas volumen que en el otro y con un ruido de fondo que es la radio local, he comprobado los puntos de soldadura y estan perfectos el multimetro marca 0,02 (CONTINUIDAD en L,R y GND) que es lo mis mismo que marca cuando uno las 2 pinzas del multimetro directamente, he probado ponerle potenciometros, bajar el volumen del mp3, pero ese ruidito de la radio local se sige metiendo, tengo un cable con malla para unir el audio analogico del mp3 al radiocassette osea ke el cable no es aunque lo he reemplazado para descartar y nada, espero su ayuda un saludo


----------



## edgaxo

bueno aqui dejo los resultados del experimento: http://www.4shared.com/document/mt58nD3g/Entrada_auxiliar_reemplazando_.html      saludos!


----------



## Josefe17

Y la guinda sería que el aux no deshabilitase para siempre la pletina. Es posible, más delicado pero posible. Yo lo he hecho y funciona, pero ya necesitas relés (has de maniobrar tanto la selección de la señal como la propia señal, como la alimentación del previo de cinta). ¡Incluso con un radiocassete portátil he conseguido que la aux sirva para grabar! Es maña. Por ejemplo, en un autorradio analógico la conmutación era un microsw que con la cinta encendía el motor, el previo, conmutaba el display y apagaba la radio. Lo que hice: le puse un conmutador doble que conmutaba si yo quería que la alimentación fuese sólamente al conmutador del display (para mostrar la hora en vez de la emisora) y al relé doble miniatura que daba paso a la señal. En  la otra posición, el relé se apagaba y la alimentación seguía su curso normal, hacia la parte de la radio si no había cinta o hacia el previo, el motor y el conmutador de display si había cinta.


----------



## Gabry

Hola, saludos quisiera saber si en vez de utilizar el cassette adaptador, puedo eliminarle la cabeza que trae y adaptarle esos cables a la cabeza del radio. así en vez de que la cabeza del adaptador toque la del radio mejor poner esos cables directos...

funcionara o simplemente no hará nada o me tronaré el radio!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Las cabezas tienen salida muy baja y necesitan ecualizacion ... no creo que te resulte.

Un buen punto para entrar con la señal directa de un mp3 suele ser el potenciometro de volumen ( siempre y cuando sea tradicional )


----------



## Gabry

Que tal Saludos!

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, en caso quiero hacer esto atravez del potenciómeto podrías darme una inducción de como hacerlo, perdón ante todo por mi ignorancia, mi radio es de los antiguos justamente de volumen con potenciómetro. o bien algún dibujo explicativo para no tronarmelo y quedar peor!

Desde ya Muchas Gracias!


----------



## wilson julio

hola ,tengo un stereo kenwood KRC-156N ,y no puedo ubicar los puntos a soldar en el ciy además de eso que tengo que agregar para hacer un auxiliar.gracias


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola: 
      A ver si algún alma caritativa me puede dar una mano con esta reliquia.
El caso es precisamente, el tema de este post: Conseguir una entrada auxiliar
a partir de TAPE.
     Lamentablemente me fue imposible encontrar el circuito de este modelo, (SONY MHC610) pero conseguí uno muy parecido (SONY HCD-H650).

Me pareció que dando señal en TEST POINT "A.GND PB(R) PB(L)" dejaba atrás toda 
la preamplificación de TAPE, y así entraba a Main-Board de forma mas limpia, pero no                  
resultó.
Y entrar por "E" directamente al amplificador me parece muy tosco.

Les agradecería cualquier sugerencia, ya que si sigo con el método "Prueba y error"
ya me sé el final... y tiene olor a quemado!

Muchas Gracias. Un saludo!

Dejo fotos y circuito

Ah... y para el amigo que nunca falta: El mensaje nro 66 de "pandacba" es excelente y YA LO LEI!


----------



## yormanlucio

Hola pandacba...he leido tu post y me llam*ó* mucho la atenci*ón,* tengo un equipo marca *D*aewoo AKF 8855 y le *h*e soldado un plu*g* al CI que es un HA 13159 y funciona bien pero no puedo subirle volumen del equipo y cuando le subo mucho al telefon*o* el sonido se distorciona y suena horrible ! si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradeceria


----------



## pandacba

de donde tomas señal, y en que parte lo conectaste, esquema alguna foto


----------



## cesarrmalaver

pandacba dijo:


> de donde tomas señal, y en que parte lo conectaste, esquema alguna foto



Saludos pandacba, quisiera pedirte ayuda con lo siguiente, quiero agregar una conexión bluetooth a la radio Sony CFD-S36, en principio seria igual que agregar la conexión auxiliar pero no tengo ni idea de donde conectar los cables, te adjunto el manual de servicio tecnico y espero puedas darme una mano. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Guiandote por el plano de la pág 26, quita la R309 o levantala de un lado para que no le llegue tensión al IC301 luego levanta del lado del CI C106 y C206 y alli coloca la salida del bluetooth. y comenta como funciona


----------



## cesarrmalaver

pandacba dijo:


> Guiandote por el plano de la pág 26, quita la R309 o levantala de un lado para que no le llegue tensión al IC301 luego levanta del lado del CI C106 y C206 y alli coloca la salida del bluetooth. y comenta como funciona



Seguí las instrucciones y funciona desde bluetooth poniendolo en la función TAPE y dando play al cassette el problema es que cuando cambio a radio sigue sonando desde el bluetooth, y si desconecta la alimentación del modulo bluetooth empieza a sonar una especie de interferencia y muuuy al fondo y muy bajo se alcanza a ir las emisoras de radio.





pandacba dijo:


> Guiandote por el plano de la pág 26, quita la R309 o levantala de un lado para que no le llegue tensión al IC301 luego levanta del lado del CI C106 y C206 y alli coloca la salida del bluetooth. y comenta como funciona



Y es que revisando el plano de la pag 26 veo que desenergizamos el circuito que amplifica todas las señales, la del cd, la del cassette y la del radio, es necesario entonces energizar nuevamente y conectar los capacitores 106 y 206, sería valido conectar la salida del modulo bluetooth en la entrada del cd? este definitivamente si no lo necesito.


----------



## pandacba

Desenergice el CI301 porque tiene mucha ganancia y te podía producir interferencia.
Lo que podes hacer es con la tensión que alimenta el cassete una llave que alimente el receptor asi solo esta encendido en el moto tape


----------

